# Texas Style Hot Links



## chef willie (Jul 28, 2014)

I've made these before but it's been a while.....so many sausages, so little time. But, I'm doing the cook at the VFW Post annual picnic this coming Saturday....chicken quarters for 150 people or so on an open pit in the back and wanted something just to nosh on for the guys dropping by the pit to chat that like it a little on the hotter side. I cut back a tad on the crushed red peppers and cayenne so the GF could enjoy some but they still have a nice after burn that kinda creeps up after a bite or two. I fully cooked them to 165 IT by a low poach, then chilled overnight before a skillet saute test which added some color to the casings. I'm thinking these are gonna be really good looking on the expanded metal pit. 

ground once through the fine plate













HL4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jul 28, 2014






linked raw---overnight rest in the reefer













HL3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jul 28, 2014






poached to 165 IT for safe eating later













HL2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jul 28, 2014






after poaching another overnight rest and a skillet taste test----awesome













HL1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jul 28, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome Job, Willie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Those look Great from my house!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Shame you're so far away----I love to whip out my old metal VFW card!!

Bear


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great looking links hope it is a success at your picnic also have some fun when you are cooking.

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wish I was coming by your pit this weekend!! Those look great Willie! You're gonna have some happy buddies!!!! Yumm!!!


----------



## elginplowboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats looks great. Recipe?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2014)

Better watch yourself.....    you'll end up PERMANENT chef at the VFW....     OH.....  wait....... that could be a good thing....   there are perks to jobs like that.....


----------



## chef willie (Jul 28, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Job, Willie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey....hang onto that...not metal anymore. Thx, Bear.....so hoping all goes well......many pics hopefully to post up after the fact


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Job, Willie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dandl93 said:


> Great looking links hope it is a success at your picnic also have some fun when you are cooking.
> 
> Dan


Thanks.....good eating for sure so hoping others like them. Gawd, I hope I have some fun....LMAO....gonna be 93 here


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wish I was coming by your pit this weekend!! Those look great Willie! You're gonna have some happy buddies!!!! Yumm!!!


We can only hope Case.....some have had before BUT, ya know how that goes......'only as good as your last batch'....thinking some Horseradish Mustard for dippin'...YUM


ElginPlowboy said:


> Congrats looks great. Recipe?


Thank you, sir......this is the original. I used one 12 ounce beer, poached instead of smoked to finish...a time thing now and only did one grind through the fine plate. Not necessary but I did a overnight rest on the meat after grinding and again, after stuffing, before poaching. Could be grilled up right away if desired.....just watch for blowouts

TEXAS HOT LINKS

5 # PORK BUTT
Beer
2 Tbl black pepper
2 Tbl red pepper
2 Tbl cayenne
2 Tbl paprika
3 Tbl kosher salt
2 Tbl mustard seeds
¼ cup garlic, minced
1 tsp tender quick
1 tsp ground coriander

Mix all spices with enough beer to make a slurry. Grind pork through coarse plate. Mix spice slurry well into coarse grind. Grind again through fine plate. Stuff in casing. I did 150 degrees for 1 hour to dry casings, no smoke. Bumped to 200 degrees using 3 rows of pecan dust in AMNS. Pulled at 160 IT. 


DaveOmak said:


> Better watch yourself..... you'll end up PERMANENT chef at the VFW.... OH..... wait....... that could be a good thing.... there are perks to jobs like that.....


That may happen yet (again).....LOL.....I used to cook there on Fri & Sat nights while doing a Sysco Foods gig as my main job. I actually volunteered but got paid as well....obviously, just part time. Yeah, could be good as long as the grub passes muster...every week....can be tough critics, even on me <grin>. The best was someone buying you an after your shift drink 'cause they liked the meal....no greater compliment could be had from your pals. Thx, Dave.....Willie


----------



## darwin101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Willie those look great, wish I had one for supper


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Willie that is great that you were helping out with that VFW Post I am sure they appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## chef willie (Jul 30, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> Willie those look great, wish I had one for supper


Only one??....2 is the standard issue around here <grin>


driedstick said:


> Nice job Willie that is great that you were helping out with that VFW Post I am sure they appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they do actually and I enjoy doing it as well.....win win as some are single and don't eat as well as they should


----------



## disco (Jul 30, 2014)

These look terrific. I bet they went quickly. 

Disco


----------



## darwin101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Only one??....2 is the standard issue around here <grin>
> 
> Yes, they do actually and I enjoy doing it as well.....win win as some are single and don't eat as well as they should


Hey I didn't want to sound greedy, sure I will take 2!


----------

